

Ask HN: Will Twitter replace RSS feeds? - grinich

Will a Twitter feed, with both comments and headline/link structure, replace common RSS feeds?
======
jdp
How would they? The main reason I use RSS is so I can see the whole article,
not a Twitter-sized blurb of the article. That feed actually seems a lot like
HN and Reddit, where it aggregates headlines and links, and provides comments.

------
grinich
Here's a TechCrunch article on just this.

<http://www.techcrunchit.com/2009/05/05/rest-in-peace-rss/>

